# TV LCD Samsung con imagen doble



## Leodanf (May 30, 2020)

Mi problema es con un tv samsung LCD modelo ln32d403e2d que me presenta imagen doble en la parte superior de la pantalla. Cuales serían las posibles soluciones para este panel ya que he experimentado algunas y no me ha dado los resultados requeridos hasta el momento.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 30, 2020)

Por que no comentás que tareas le haz hecho . . .


----------



## skynetronics (Jun 2, 2020)

Amigo, no puedes pretender venir a que te digan cómo solucionar los problemas si tú no comentas lo que le has hecho al TV...


----------



## g0rck (Oct 12, 2020)

Buenas tardes, después de tiempo leyendo sobre algún tema que me ha resultado útil en pequeñas historias de electrónica, hoy escribo por un problema en mi Tv.

De un día para otro, mi tv samsung UE50ES6100 le ha salido un corte en la imagen. Dicho corte hace que la parte inferior de la imagen esté cortada y aparezca en la parte superior de la pantalla. La parte inferior de la imagen aparece en la parte superior de la tv, haciendo incómodo y molesto la visualización de la misma.

¿Alguien se lo ocurre que puede pasarle a la tv?.

Vi en este foro que podía ser de la tarjeta T-CON la cual compré de segunda mano con el mismo número de referencia que la original, la cambié pero sigue haciendo lo exactamente lo mismo.

Como no tengo la tv cerca y no le saqué ninguna foto, acabo de hacer un montaje para ilustrar lo que le pasa a la tv.

Muchas gracias y saludos a todos!


----------

